# Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?



## Soulja110 (23. Januar 2013)

*Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Moin, 
steh grad voll auf dem Schlauch. Such paar nette, gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene aber mir fällt da kaum was ein  Hab mir jetzt schon mal Geheimakte Tunguska angeschaut. Hätte aber auch gerne noch sowas wie Prince of Persia also Jump N Run nur eben mit noch weniger bzw am liebsten garkeinem Kampf. Dürfen auch gern gute Indie Games sein. Genre ist egal, wobei Shooter natürlich rausfällt ^^ 

Bitte nur Games die komplett auf Deutsch sind und ohne Aufwand unter Win7 64bit laufen. Postet einfach mal alles was euch einfällt, danke.


edit:
Ich hätte allerdings dazu sagen müssen, dass es für jemanden ist, der  noch nie großartig am PC gezockt hat und eher ruhige Spiele spielen  möchte. Also sowas wie Starcraft 2, Super Meat Boy, Dirt geht wirklich  garnicht. Schnelle, präzise Maus- und Tastaturbewegungen sind dort das  Problem, deswegen ist Prince of Persia schon so das Maximum was geht 

edit2:
Ihr dürft gerne noch posten, aber prinzipiell hab ich erstmal genug Tipps. Danke!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Monkey Island fällt mir da ein. Gibt es auch auf Steam


----------



## TankCommander (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Was mir gerade spontan einfiel!


Zak McKracken - Between Time and Space - Download - CHIP Online
Sollte auf Win7 64 Bit laufen!

Tales of Monkey-Island
http://www.amazon.de/ACTIVISION-Tal...0?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1358928226&sr=1-50

Dark Tales
http://www.amazon.de/Dark-Tales-schwarze-Kater-Edgar/dp/B004P1WT2M/ref=sr_1_217?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1358928456&sr=1-217

http://www.amazon.de/Purple-Hills-Pink-Sacra-Terra/dp/B005JA0NRQ/ref=sr_1_2?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1358928869&sr=1-2


----------



## N8Mensch2 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Irgendwie stehe ich grad aufm Schlauch. Gibt doch unzählige Sport, Renn, Aufbau, Simulationsspiele usw..


----------



## Hennemi (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Ich kann dir da Anno 2070, Fly´n, Portal, Portal 2, Puddle, Qube, Rock of Ages, Stacking, Super Meat Boy und Unmechanical ans Herz legen. Habe alle schon selber gezockt / bin dabei und finde die absolut Klasse 
Die gibt es alle bei Steam und laufen Problemlos auf Win7 - 64bit. Wenn ich mich Recht erinnere sind die auch alle auf deutsch (bitte noftalls korrigieren.)


----------



## godfather22 (23. Januar 2013)

Mir würden da Portal 2, die Need for Speed Serie, die Dirt Serie und Starcraft 2 (gut ist ein strategiespiel, in dem man auch "Kriegsmaschinen" steuert. Als gewalttätig sehe ich das aber nicht). 
Ist halt immer die Frage, wie man Gewalttätigkeit auslegt.


----------



## Hennemi (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Ich sehe gerade noch zwei Spiel: "From Dust" und eventuell "Tales from Space: Mutant Blobs Attack"


----------



## Soulja110 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Das mir Portal nicht eingefallen ist.... 

Ich hätte allerdings dazu sagen müssen, dass es für jemanden ist, der noch nie großartig am PC gezockt hat und eher ruhige Spiele spielen möchte. Also sowas wie Starcraft 2, Super Meat Boy, Dirt geht wirklich garnicht. Schnelle, präzise Maus- und Tastaturbewegungen sind dort das Problem, deswegen ist Prince of Persia schon so das Maximum was geht  

@Hennemi: Schaut gut aus!


----------



## Olstyle (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

J&R mit "Cartoongewalt" und starker Story: Psychonauts oder Beyond Good&Evil
J&R mit "Legogewalt": Lego Indiana Jones,Lego Star Wars etc. pp.
Alle gerne als "Kinderspiele" abgetan, aber erstere sind es Thematisch nicht wirklich und letztere machen einfach Spaß.

Adventure aber mit 3rd Person Gamepad Steuerung: Dreamfall(hat zwei "Kampfszenen" die aber absolut unblutig verlaufen)

Ansonsten gibt es natürlich noch diverse P&C Adventures. Z.B. alles von Telltale außer The Walking Dead.


----------



## Soulja110 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Klar die Lego Teile, omg was ist man doch bescheuert. Thx!

Ihr dürft gerne noch posten, aber prinzipiell hab ich erstmal genug Tipps. Danke!


----------



## Erok (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Wie wäre es mal mit dem Euro Truck Simulator 2 ? Demo: Euro Truck Simulator 2 - Download - CHIP Online

Die Demo ist voll funktionsfähig, und so lernt man das Spiel sehr  gut kennen.

Keinerlei Gewalt, man fährt mit seinem Truck entspannt, und manchmal unter Zeitdruck durch die Gegend, hat einen kleinen, nicht allzu überfordernden Wirtschafts-Teil mit dabei.

Greetz Erok


----------



## Neoterror (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gewaltfreie Spiele für Erwachsene?*

Anno 2070 + Addon


----------

